# Kitbashing some alternative boxcars



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

All three of the 1:29 manufacturers make basically the same PS-1 boxcar, in the same roadnames. But actual boxcars, i the golden age of steam, (1930s-1950s) were much more varied. There were lots of varieties including wood sided cars with steel ends. 





















These are both kitbashed from Aristo models. The Lehigh Valley is a 40 ft steel box with scribed wood siding and a new wooden door. I posted a thread about that one in "rolling stock" The second is based on a discontinued REA/Aristo model, the "wood truss reefer." 


I found one online and rodered it. To my suprise, it had this piece of nastiness molded into the side:










So I cut it out, using mostly saws, files and sharp chisels:










Made up a new door, roofwalks, a few other cosmetic touches, and it's done as in the frst shot above. I'm still waiting on lettering


This was a lot of fun, but hard--I wish some 1:29 manufacturer would make some more varied rolling stock


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Trucks on the LV car are a bit ahead of there time.







Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Need to correct that for sure!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Both of those turned out really nice! Definitely will give your freight trains a bit of texture. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking cars tho. Old eagle eye just couldn't resist.







Later RJD


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work on removing that big molded square! That must have been a hard job! 
The result is great, very nice kitbash!


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job, Next try to extend a USA outside braced car into a 40' version. This would lower the roof to look alot like a eastern road with hight clearences. 

Howard


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought about that, but you'd need an extra car to cut up. To get it to 40 feet in 1:29 you'd need to add three inches, and the bracing. And then the other details are not scaled right--the grab bars and ladder are too big. It could be done, and I agree the lower height would look cool. I might try to snag one at the ECLSTS, and cut up the one I have


My next project may be to try and kitbash an aristo stock car into a USRA outside sheathed car


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

great job on that car-


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you! People here have been very encouraging. I'm often embarrased compared to some of the highly skilled modelers here



Here's how they all turned out. This first on eis made from an old aristo/rea "truss reefer"











And here's how the most recent one, made out of an aristo stock car, turned out










Here are the two double sheathed cars



















It's really fun to make something sort of unique


----------

